
Managing Service-to-Service Comms in Microservices - danielbryantuk
https://www.infoq.com/articles/service-mesh-ultimate-guide/
======
serbrech
I really dislike that all "Microservice communication" guidances encourages
RPC, synchronized communication. Service Meshes make the nightmare easier to
bare. It makes bad design easier to implement than good design.

It creates temporal coupling between the services that becomes really hard to
manage at scale, and relies on bells and whistles from the underlying
orchestrator to keep your system healthy, instead of relying on the inherent
robustness of your system design.

~~~
closeparen
There's a pretty simple rule of thumb: use synchronous RPC when a UI-level
transaction is waiting, otherwise use queues.

~~~
jayd16
Would RPC include stateless/RESTful but synchronous calls in this context?

~~~
modoc
Absolutely!

------
gbuk2013
We use a combination pub/sub over WebSocket and Resque job queues for
communicating between microservices and it works very well.

------
teknopaul
Struck me as a lot of words to say webserver.

------
vs2
Great summary

